# legalizaçâo de poços



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I went today to our local freguesia to ask for a little help in filling in the 'requerimento' form, and was told by the secretary that it is no longer 'obrigatorio' to register a poço.
Does anyone have any information about this, or a link where I can get confirmation. I don't want tp be landed with a big fine come 31 May next year! Thanks!


----------

